# Mercury bicycle on EBAY



## TJW (Jul 13, 2015)

The rear rack and chain guard look to be from a Pacemaker:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Mer...234?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aaddc5ce2


----------



## 1969nam (Jul 14, 2015)

I just purchased this Mercury bike. I am new to the Cabe, so any help is greatly appreciated. Year of bike is in question ? The fellow I purchased the bike from said it was painted 10 years ago. A lot of hand paint pin striping. The Mecury logo on the tank is a stencil. Looks like the person that painted the bike, signed the front of the front fender.  I will change the trusses once the bike arrives, for the correct ones. Thank you for being here, great web site.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 14, 2015)

Good looking bike, congratulations 

I think the truss rods and bracket may be correct? The headlight is Columbia.


----------



## catfish (Jul 14, 2015)

Welcome to the CABE !



1969nam said:


> I just purchased this Mercury bike. I am new to the Cabe, so any help is greatly appreciated. Year of bike is in question ? The fellow I purchased the bike from said it was painted 10 years ago. A lot of hand paint pin striping. The Mecury logo on the tank is a stencil. Looks like the person that painted the bike, signed the front of the front fender.  I will change the trusses once the bike arrives, for the correct ones. Thank you for being here, great web site.


----------



## 1969nam (Jul 15, 2015)

Thank you for posting the picture and the information, I can't wait to get the bike. I have 3 modern Schwinn bikes......2000 cruiser deluxe 7 California made frame, 2001 cruiser deluxe 7 both internal Shimano Nexus hubs with tanks and coaster brakes. Also a 2012 Schwinn retro coaster Corvette. I felt I owed it to myself to purchase a real USA made bike. 66 years young, sold all my antique cars. So to stay in shape, I wanted to get back to my youth and ride bikes again. Luv the looks of the bikes I grew up with in the 50's and early 60's.


----------



## squeedals (Jul 15, 2015)

Hell of a deal!



Don


----------



## 1969nam (Jul 18, 2015)

The Mercury bike arrived Friday morning. Damaged in transport from Fedex. Now the fun begins......


----------



## TJW (Jul 18, 2015)

*Bummer*



1969nam said:


> The Mercury bike arrived Friday morning. Damaged in transport from Fedex. Now the fun begins......




I'm very sorry to hear that FEDEX damaged your beautiful Mercury bike.

FEDEX also damaged a bike that was shipped to me last December.

I got no satisfaction at all from FEDEX. 

They wanted to come out and pick up my bike and the packaging and take it somewhere for inspection.  The damage could not be seen (broken tank lens) until the bike had been removed from the package.

It cost me $91 for new tank lens but I thought that was a safer option than taking a chance on them doing more serious damage during their pickup, inspection and rede livery process.


----------



## THE STIG (Jul 18, 2015)

TJW said:


> I'm very sorry to hear that FEDEX damaged your beautiful Mercury bike.




 Y'all should know by now that shippers are rough with stuff
FEDEX didn't wreck that bike, the seller did .
if it was packed a little better than 1 maxipad, maybe it would have made it in the same shape it left in


----------



## TJW (Jul 18, 2015)

*This is what I learned*



THE STIG said:


> Y'all should know by now that shippers are rough with stuff
> FEDEX didn't wreck that bike, the seller did .
> if it was packed a little better than 1 maxipad, maybe it would have made it in the same shape it left in




This is what I learned from my FEDEX experience.

Unless the package is obviously damaged or the package is lost, then the FEDEX insurance is of no help whatsoever.   

The bike I received was very well packed by another caber but the tank lens got broken in transit and the damage could not be seen until the package was opened and the bike was removed from the package.

FEDEX's policy of requiring that the packaging and the bike be picked up for inspection makes things very difficult in my opinion.  No way was I going to try to put the bike back into the original package and take a chance on further damage to a $2500 bike during their pickup, transport to their inspection facility and subsequent re-delivery to my house.

My personal opinion is that FEDEX should have sent an adjuster to my house to handle my claim.  But FEDEX gave me some story about their "insurance" wasn't like regular insurance.

Anyway, I will be very reluctant to buy another bike that has to be shipped.


----------



## walter branche (Jul 18, 2015)

read what i wrote about the insurance on the other thread about the delivery of this bike...... ,if fed ex packs it , you get a whole different scene , they had no control over how your bike was packed !!,why should they pay??/!!! Insurance is for lost items , mostly , ..I have done a few claims and worked with , museum and insurance claims each is handled in its own way ,


----------



## TJW (Jul 18, 2015)

walter branche said:


> read what i wrote about the insurance on the other thread about the delivery of this bike...... ,if fed ex packs it , you get a whole different scene , they had no control over how your bike was packed !!,why should they pay??/!!! Insurance is for lost items , mostly , ..I have done a few claims and worked with , museum and insurance claims each is handled in its own way ,




I know more than enough about insurance to be dangerous.

In my over 54 years of business experience dealing with lots of insurance issues, I find the FEDEX insurance to be an anomaly.

I do agree that the FEDEX "insurance" is probably best used for lost items.  It is pretty useless on hidden damage issues.


----------



## 1969nam (Jul 19, 2015)

I could care less about a claim, I will contact the seller of the bike.  I will get the bike fixed. I paid for the bike, the bike belongs to me.  Bike will live on as part of our American history.


----------



## 1969nam (Jul 19, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> Good looking bike, congratulations
> 
> I think the truss rods and bracket may be correct? The headlight is Columbia.
> 
> View attachment 225414




Thank you......the truss rods are original......when the bike was new the truss rods were painted white. I have looked at tons of pictures since purchasing this bike. Yes, the headlight is Columbia, thank you !


----------



## 1969nam (Jul 19, 2015)

walter branche said:


> read what i wrote about the insurance on the other thread about the delivery of this bike...... ,if fed ex packs it , you get a whole different scene , they had no control over how your bike was packed !!,why should they pay??/!!! Insurance is for lost items , mostly , ..I have done a few claims and worked with , museum and insurance claims each is handled in its own way ,




I will call the seller today......forget the claim, I am keeping the bike.


----------



## 1969nam (Jul 26, 2015)

TJW said:


> I'm very sorry to hear that FEDEX damaged your beautiful Mercury bike.
> 
> FEDEX also damaged a bike that was shipped to me last December.
> 
> ...




I agree with you......kept the bike.


----------

